
Show HN: An Empirical Evaluation of Linear Probing Algorithms - senderista
https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-benchmarks
======
senderista
Spoiler: the overall best algorithm is one you've probably never heard of...

Code: [https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks](https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-benchmarks)

Docs: [https://senderista.github.io/hashtable-
benchmarks/](https://senderista.github.io/hashtable-benchmarks/)

Graphs:

[https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks/wiki/32-b...](https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks/wiki/32-bit-benchmarks)

[https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks/wiki/64-b...](https://github.com/senderista/hashtable-
benchmarks/wiki/64-bit-benchmarks)

Shameless plug: I'm looking for a job, so if you like what you see and need a
Java/Python/Rust hacker, feel free to email me at tobin.d.baker@gmail.com.

